# How do i reset my username and password on my router.



## Simkiller (Jun 28, 2008)

i have been trying to get on my router so i can change my password and user name and it wont let me at all. i know that the default user name is admin and the password is admin but it keeps saying that its wrong. i don't know if i have changed it in the past and was hoping if there is a way to reset it back to the default. my router model is Westell VersaLink Model 327W.


----------



## NDS Rises (Oct 15, 2008)

Admin Password :wave:

You might be asked admin ussername and password. By default these units have username: "admin", and password "admin" (do not type in quotes). 

:wink: These are settings that can be changed so if you changed yours before and cannot remember, you can reset the unit by pressing reset button and holding it for 30 seconds. That should restore default values. 

 On some websites I saw people mentioning combination username: "admin", password to be "password".  On this unit I obtained it was admin/admin.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Reset it to defaults and read the manual for your router.


----------

